# Risk of gestational diabetes



## Mamaberg (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm after a little advice.

I had GD with my first baby, diagnosed fairly late at 33 weeks due to constantly measuring large. Never had any sugars in the urine dip tests.
I wasn't particularly good at diet management then so ended up on metformin and had all my birth choices made for me by the docs.

I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with the next one and I want to start making some positive changes now as I know its fairly likely I will get GD again. I have my OGTT at 24 weeks (can't wait!) I am over weight, BMI around 29 pre-pregnancy although about 10kg lighter than pre-pregnancy last time.

Most of my snacks are carb heavy, crisps, chocolate, sweets, fruit. What do people do for low carb snacks? Also toast, I usually go for the seeded breads (never white) are these better or worse than the plain wholemeal?

Any other tips/ advice for me?

Thanks!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

Mamaberg said:


> Hi everyone, I'm after a little advice.
> 
> I had GD with my first baby, diagnosed fairly late at 33 weeks due to constantly measuring large. Never had any sugars in the urine dip tests.
> I wasn't particularly good at diet management then so ended up on metformin and had all my birth choices made for me by the docs.
> ...


Hi @Mamaberg, welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy!  How are you with cheese or cold meats as a snack - these won't affect your blood sugar levels and as they are largely protein they should satisfy your hunger for longer. Also crispbreads with soft cheese are quite low in carbs. Dark chocolate, especially 70, 85 or 90% cocoa is very low carb and although it can be an acquired taste it doesn't take long for your taste to adapt - keep it in the freezer and take a couple of squares out at a time, and let it melt in your mouth 

A good bread to try is Burgen Soya & Linseed, which is sold in many supermarkets (also my local Co-op) - this is lower carb than ordinary bread because some of the flour is replaced by soya flour. Aslo, the seeds help slow the digestion and it is actually very tasty bread (in my opinion!)  Keep an eye on what you are drinking also, including things like fruit juice or fruit smoothies which can be very high in carbs. Have a read of Maggie Davey's letter - aimed at people with Type 2, but containing information on a diabetes-friendly diet, which is also healthy for those without diabetes!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2018)

Although it is some time since I was pregnant I had a strapping 9lb 3 oz baby eating low carb foods - not restricted, just avoiding anything high carb so lots of salad and low carb veges some fruit, but low carb ones.
I recovered really quickly from the birth and the baby had an apgar of 10 - the highest - grew like a weed, and I was praised for my not putting on loads of weight. 
I have always had a problem with my weight, but the offspring is now well over 6 ft and has a family of his own - plus he can eat anything and remain slender.
With my subsequent pregnancies I was instructed to eat carbs and I had so many problems, including pre eclampsia, so for me eating the 'usual suspects' of potatoes bread rice etc has never had a good outcome.


----------

